# Suggestion: Region preference in ports mirrors



## rommy (May 9, 2010)

I like the ports system but I do find it frustrating that it has a tendency of downloading from slow and far locations. I'm sure that people across the world feel the same about their respective far locations.

I'd like to suggest having a regional preference in the Ports system, such that you can define mirrors based on the Country code. For backwards compatability (who want's to update the entire ports collection at once?) you can just use the existing default if the mirror happens to be undefined...

I didn't see this suggested anywhere else (but it probably was) or on the existing projects list so I'm posting it here for consideration. 
It would be really nice to use United States mirrors whenever possible, and decrease the time it takes to install applications by improving download speed and reliability of the transfer.... As I type this, ports is downloading from an italy location at 54kbytes a second, and frequently pauses ...

Thank you for your consideration


----------



## rommy (May 9, 2010)

Looks like my suggestion may not be necessary. The suggested post in response to mine includes the following:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6810

which shows how to set backup locations (I think) ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

ports-mgmt/fastest_sites works fine.


----------

